
Uber to transfer its electric bike and scooter business to Lime - monkeyfacebag
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/07/uber-leads-170-million-lime-investment-offloads-jump-to-lime/
======
asgarabro
What will happen to uber's employees working on jump?

~~~
HaloZero
Probably layoffs

